# Fish suicide.



## aritg3 (Feb 18, 2008)

Earier today I heard a splash from the tank; a bit louder than normal. I though nothing of it. My beautiful new Electric Blue must have been scared by another fish and reacted but in the wrong direction... I did not discover him until hours later lying behind the tank. There is only an inch of open space on the back length of the tank. I guess I either need to put something over that space or get special cut glass for the top.

Sucky day


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

sorry about your fish, the same thing happened to me.


----------



## mstatdfield (Jan 20, 2008)

Most LFS's stock product that is a plastic strip that fits perfectly into the space that standard covers leave open for filter tubes and such. It is relatively cheap and can be cut easily. I bought it to avoid 'jumpers', but realized later that it also greatly reduced evaporation. I used to top off about 5 gallons every 2 weeks. Now with the top 100% sealed, I can make it all the way to my monthly water changes with out topping off.

-MStatdfield


----------



## aussieafricans (Dec 19, 2007)

i had to cut a larger triangle corner out of my cover glass for the FX5 and my electric blue also went for a jump, LUCKILY my mother heard the fish slapping around on the top of the tank(lucky he didnt fall behind). i am very sorry about your fish i just cut up some CD covers a sloted them over the exposed gaps. Works a treat. hopefully this helps i am so sorry about your fish i was stressed out majorly when i heard mine had had jumped out i thought he was dead then mum told me she caught him and slipped him back into the tank :-?


----------



## CichlidAndrew (Jun 29, 2005)

I just went to my tank and put the little plastic strip behind my cover back on where all of the tubes go through. I would hate for that to happen.


----------



## aritg3 (Feb 18, 2008)

I used to have that plastic strip that clips right on to the plate of glass that covers the top of the tank. What is it called and where can I get a new one?


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

I had a very nice looking female Red Zebra dissapear one day. The only opening in the top of the tank was a small hole in the back plastic strip where the heater used to be. I thought the odds would have been against a perfect shot through this opening but I looked around the on the floor anyway. The search was fruitless and I fiqured she was lunch.

A year later I had to move the tank to tile my living room and sure enough under the stand I found Yo-yo the Red Zebra. Somehow she had made that perfect hole shot and wiggled under the stand shelf that was only a 1/4" off the floor.

It seems if thiers an opening they can fit through they'll find they'll find a way to utilize it and I no longer make the assumption they won't. I glued a piece of plastic over the opening and have had no more escapees.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

You can always cut a piece of egg crate (lighting diffuser panel) to fill those gaps if you aren't worried about evaporation.


----------



## mude (Sep 28, 2006)

I have a fire ell that keeps going into the overflow filter, I bought some screen for a screen door and it worked good, I also covered the back of the tank so he dont get out, its cheep and works good


----------



## aritg3 (Feb 18, 2008)

I made a temporary cover using a very thin strip of wood. However I would still like to buy the plastic clip on one.


----------



## D-007 (Jan 3, 2008)

I think this is what you are all asking about:

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/p ... um=0931079


----------



## aritg3 (Feb 18, 2008)

Thank you for the link!


----------



## EmagdniM (Nov 29, 2007)

Just lost an Acei last night this same way...weird how they find those little holes...


----------



## Laurel (Jun 17, 2007)

I have a custom cut glass cover that nearly exactly fits my filters. The only thing is, I have a pleco that likes to climb, and I've found him in my whisper several times. Now I have saran-wrap taped over the whisper to enclose it in case he climbs the wrong direction.


----------

